# Elk antlers=diarrhea?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks was given an elk antler as a gift for Christmas-purchased from a store, but I don't know which one.
He chewed it a little Christmas day, but didn't chew into the interior.
We left the next day for a week long visit with relatives. He was perfectly fine for the first 3 days we were there.
After that I remembered I brought the sntler and gave it to him and he chewed into the interior. That evening he also ate about 1/2 c of the relative's puppy's food. The next morning he sneaked again and ate their puppy's food. He also chewed his elk antler that day.
He had foul smelling, bubbly looking greenish diarrhea the next morning. Relatives thought it was the puppy food, and we thought maybe he also stole food off a counter.
I gave a single immodium tablet and fasted him til afternoon when I gave him a small amount of white rice, He had somewhat loose stools that evening so I gave a single Pepto Bismol and kept him on white rice, pumpkin and plain yogurt for another day. No more elk antler, no more diarrhea so I gradually phased in his regular kibble. The 2 day drive home he had normal stools.
So we got home last night. Last night and this morning I let him chew his antler. Just now he had foul smelling greenish soft stool.

Sounds like it was the antler. Has anyone had any trouble with them?


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

My dog loves the Antlers and no problems. Mine don't have anything specific in the middle. I know that bully sticks can give dogs diarrhea.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I actually gave Shala antlers as a puppy because I had been told they were the best thing for pups with diarrhea (ie. they don't cause it). We never had a problem with them, but we gave them up because my vet said they can cause teeth to crack. 

How old is Brooks now? Is it possible he has contracted a parasite? It could just be that eating the other puppy's food caused some distress. But also might be worth a fecal check.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We haven't had any recurrence of any diarrhea. 
I put the antler into the freezer (just in case there was something in it that freezing would kill) and then let him chew on it another time and there was no problem.
Brooks is 10 years old.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> We haven't had any recurrence of any diarrhea.
> I put the antler into the freezer (just in case there was something in it that freezing would kill) and then let him chew on it another time and there was no problem.
> Brooks is 10 years old.


Oops. Probably not a puppy parasite then! :bowl:

Freezing the antler was a good idea. Hope he continues to be okay!


----------

